
Samsung's Siri Killer to Debut on the Galaxy S8 - Liriel
http://mashable.com/2016/11/07/samsung-galaxy-s8-viv/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link#3G4LEAVxZkqg
======
enitalp
It will kill it by exploding to its face ? j/k

